# New Goals For 2018



## Wobbles

So what are your new weight loss and or fitness goals for 2018?

I have gained some weight but I'd previously lost too much so I'm aiming for 1 jean size down and to see more of my abs again :rofl: 

My main goal is:
Body fat % (not weight)
Endurance (I stopped running and found it's shot my endurance).

You? 

<3


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

-Lose these last 10 lbs to get back to pre-pregnancy weight (5 of them are from having too much fun last summer though :rofl:)
-Join a gym with hubby and try some classes
-Increase my activity level to where it was pre-second baby
-Lower my resting heart rate to be back in the mid-60s

Good luck! <3


----------



## topsy

I want to loose 60lbs in 2018....I will still be miles off my GW but it's got to be healthier.

Kitten my heart rate is 94 :( xxxx


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

That's still in the normal range at least! :) And as the weight goes down it should too


----------



## JessyG

I have put on 3 stone this pregnancy so want to lose that and tone up. I want to be 8.5 stone again (maybe 9 at a push). I intend to start as soon as i get the all clear from the doctor as i am having ab elective section this time!


----------



## topsy

Kitteh_Kat said:


> That's still in the normal range at least! :) And as the weight goes down it should too

Is it i do it on my Samsung phone and it's only NOW since almost loosing 3 Stone it's 90 add at my heaviest it was 105-111 but my bp is alway something over /80 which they always seem suprised as I am so bIg. Wi tomorrow.

The end of last year I was 316 lbs so 60 off that will be 256 lbs. We will see what tomorrow weigh in brings xxxx


----------



## topsy

311.8 so 4.2 lbs off since end of Dec. 55.8 lbs to go in 50 weeks-should be do able xxxx


----------



## krissie328

Good job on the weightloss so far topsy! 

My goal is to lose 35 lbs from my prepregnancy weight. I would also like to be more active. I'm not sure how that will look yet.


----------



## LoraLoo

I dont know how much weight im aiming to lose because im too scared to weigh myself &#128514;&#128514; but I want to be down to 9 stone for my holiday in May.


----------



## Wobbles

LoraLoo said:


> I dont know how much weight im aiming to lose because im too scared to weigh myself &#128514;&#128514; but I want to be down to 9 stone for my holiday in May.

It's actually healthy to stay off the scales and go on how you feel and how your clothes feel <3


----------



## topsy

I was 313 this week so gained

Wobbles YOU are so right. I wish I could keep off scales. I am a daily weigher-such a BAD habit xxx


----------



## Wobbles

My trainer took mine off me back 2 years ago, it was awful but ended up being the best thing! I hardly bother now x


----------



## topsy

310.8 down 1.2 lbs in 2 weeks-I MUST try harder. Xxx


----------

